# [SOLVED] Very unusual internet problem



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I am having a problem that makes absolutely no sense to me and I'd really appreciate some help and advice, if any is available 

Our internet comes from an ISP here in the UAE, into a modem provided by them and then into a router to provide the wireless throughout the house. Up until last week it worked fine but one morning my computer would connect to the network but receive no internet. I restarted the router and the connection came through fine for around 10 minutes before cutting out again. The only way to obtain internet was to restart the router every time (router is a Linksys E3000). I set up our older Linksys modem/router to try and see if it was the router or modem causing the problem. This router worked fine for a time but then internet failed to come through the wireless or even hardwire from the isp modem.

We had a technician come from the isp and he replaced the isp modem, tested the connection and after a few hours of troubleshooting, left claiming it worked. It did not.

We bought a new router today, to truly test whether it was the router causing the problem. The same problem occurs. It works for around 10 minutes and then the internet cuts out. In the aim of determining the source of the problem I have unplugged the router and connected a laptop to the isp modem through hardwire. My first laptop cuts out now and then and the internet returns when you close the browser and re-open it. However on my current one, the internet is consistent and as it was before any problems occurred. 

So all in all, the internet cuts out altogether and can only return upon router restart when the modem is wired to the router. On one computer in the house the internet times out and requires a browser restart - but I assume that is an issue with the computer and the least of my concerns at the moment - and hardwiring my personal laptop to the modem through hardwire results in a fine connection with no issues. 

I'm afraid that I am at a loss, I admit that I have a limited knowledge in networking but I have known enough to get by until now. Is there any help/advice that can be provided? I would be greatly appreciate it. I have attempted to restart the modem/router with all 3 different routers to no avail. We are using a new router and a replacement isp so I honestly have no idea what could be wrong.

Thanks a lot in advance,

Oooz


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*



> and hardwiring my personal laptop to the modem through hardwire results in a fine connection with no issues.


That implies the modem and the ISP are working ALL OK 

so if you then replace with a router and connect the same PC to the router with a cable - hardwire - does it now start to disconnect 
make sure you do a full powercycle when making any changes to the connections -see below

lets keep to the same PC at the moment 

can we have some makes and exact models of the router / modem 

Please make a note of the status of the lights on the modem and on the router when working normally - post that light status here. 
Now when the internet disconnects make a note of the status of the lights for the modem and router here again. also note which have changed.

would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects. 
Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

Apologies for not adding any details on the devices in my first post it slipped my mind. I am currently running on the wireless having moved the router to a different room through use of Ethernet sockets fitted throughout the house during construction (quite handy for hardwiring consoles elsewhere!) and testing to see how long the internet stays on as a call to our ISP says that the router could be clashing with the modem IP address, or something similar. It wasn’t me who made the call and he didn’t really understand too well. Whilst typing this and testing internet connections at the same time, the ability to access the web has gone with a wireless connection so I will now restart the router, connect by hardwiring to the router and continue this response. The change is not done with use of a full power cycle as the modem is also the television input, our isp is also the television provider and turning off the modem will also turn off the television which is currently in use I’m afraid but I have attempted power cycles before today – though only leaving them off for 30 seconds to 1 minute instead of 5 minutes.
The router purchased today is a Linksys EA3500, been out the box around 5 hours. The modem has no brands or titles on the device itself, only the isp logo (DU) but the label on the underside says the following:
XAVI Technologies corporation
Model name: FG102

I’m afraid that other than the serial number, this is all that is displayed.

The EA3500 only has a single power light on the back of the casing and Ethernet lights for each socket but our previous router, Linksys E3000 had a light display and I can confirm that when the internet was working, both the wireless and internet lights were on and when the internet cut out, the lights remained on. The modem has lights for:
Power, WAN, Internet, Ethernet (which I assume is the television connection) and LAN – which has never been used in the 2 years we’ve been with the isp. All of these lights again, remain unchanged when the disconnection takes place.

For the IP config and ping tests, do you require them when connected to the network whilst the internet is not connecting, or with internet connection? The results I have posted below are during an internet connection but if you require them without then I am happy to complete them and get back to you.

*IP Config:*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Scott-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : net.sahm.ae

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-53-6D-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-53-6D-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-53-6D-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b469:f4b0:3d41:3383%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.118(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 30, 2012 16:18:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 31, 2012 19:47:03 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::cad7:19ff:fe00:3829%13
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 361539970
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-46-76-51-F0-BF-97-1B-72-F4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Connection-specific DNS Suffix Search List :
net.sahm.ae

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-BF-97-1B-72-F4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-55-F9-D9-28-30
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5E298ED6-9CD9-4757-B563-B01D598278BF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.net.sahm.ae:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C428C56E-F00E-45F5-84CC-57B397B1E828}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:1c88:359f:a836:9aaa(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c88:359f:a836:9aaa%16(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DCF607FC-7C6B-4903-9438-A9D0ADAF6158}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*Ping test 1:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>ping fe80::1c88:359f:a836:9aaa%16

Pinging fe80::1c88:359f:a836:9aaa%16 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from fe80::1c88:359f:a836:9aaa%16: time<1ms
Reply from fe80::1c88:359f:a836:9aaa%16: time<1ms
Reply from fe80::1c88:359f:a836:9aaa%16: time<1ms
Reply from fe80::1c88:359f:a836:9aaa%16: time<1ms

Ping statistics for fe80::1c88:359f:a836:9aaa%16:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Scott>

*Ping test 2 (Google):*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.236.72] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.236.72: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.236.72: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.236.72: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.236.72: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.236.72:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 70ms, Average = 68ms

C:\Users\Scott>

*Ping test 3:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=419ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=345ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=359ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=380ms TTL=43

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 345ms, Maximum = 419ms, Average = 375ms

C:\Users\Scott>

Thank you very much for your reply. Apologies for the sheer length of this response!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*



> For the IP config and ping tests, do you require them when connected to the network whilst the internet is not connecting, or with internet connection? The results I have posted below are during an internet connection but if you require them without then I am happy to complete them and get back to you.


 can we have them all again when it disconnects - if the disconnect is long enough to carry out all the tests


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

Certainly, I'll report back in 10-15 minutes. I can also confirm that the internet still cuts out with the laptop hard wired to the router.

Thank you etaf!


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

Here are the tests on wireless having lost internet connection

*IP Config*


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Scott-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : net.sahm.ae

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-53-6D-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-53-6D-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-53-6D-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b469:f4b0:3d41:3383%13(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.118(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 30, 2012 16:18:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 31, 2012 20:55:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::cad7:19ff:fe00:3829%13
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 361539970
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-46-76-51-F0-BF-97-1B-72-F4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Connection-specific DNS Suffix Search List :
net.sahm.ae

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-BF-97-1B-72-F4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-55-F9-D9-28-30
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5E298ED6-9CD9-4757-B563-B01D598278BF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.net.sahm.ae:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C428C56E-F00E-45F5-84CC-57B397B1E828}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DCF607FC-7C6B-4903-9438-A9D0ADAF6158}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*Ping test 1:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>ping fe80::cad7:19ff:fe00:3829%13

Pinging fe80::cad7:19ff:fe00:3829%13 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from fe80::cad7:19ff:fe00:3829%13: time=5ms
Reply from fe80::cad7:19ff:fe00:3829%13: time=7ms
Reply from fe80::cad7:19ff:fe00:3829%13: time=5ms
Reply from fe80::cad7:19ff:fe00:3829%13: time=5ms

Ping statistics for fe80::cad7:19ff:fe00:3829%13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 5ms

C:\Users\Scott>

*Ping test 2:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Scott>

*Ping test 3:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Scott>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

do all devices disconnect or just one ?

and is this connected to the router

what happens if you connect directly to the modem / TV 

rather than ping
ping fe80::1c88:359f:a836:9aaa%16
would you 
ping 192.168.1.1 when on the router

BUT can we see an ipconfig /all from the connection to the modem ?
and see if that disconnects
just trying to isolate the issue as far as possible


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

All devices disconnect when connected to the router both hardwire and wireless. 

When I connect to the modem through hardwire on this laptop there is no disconnection at all, below are the ping tests for the router both with internet and without. Also the ipconfig when connected directly to the modem.

On an unrelated topic, I need to renew my internet security, I have been using norton 360 but I enjoy watching movies from my laptop on a tv but the idle scan causes a lot of processor usage and 9 times out of 10 when I move the mouse/open something to deactivate the idle scan the processor usage remains high and causes the laptop to get pretty hot. If I was to change to another suite, is there any that you could recommend? I have been looking at Kaspersky.

*Ping test - with internet:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1571ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 1571ms, Average = 397ms

C:\Users\Scott>

*Ping test - without internet:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Scott>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 5ms, Average = 5ms

C:\Users\Scott>

*Ipconfig on modem:*


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Scott-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : net.sahm.ae

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-53-6D-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-53-6D-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-53-6D-48
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-BF-97-1B-72-F4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dcf2:c252:6401:2ac8%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 87.201.100.191(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 30, 2012 20:45:26 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 01, 2012 12:26:03 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 87.201.100.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.63.254.9
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 300990359
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-46-76-51-F0-BF-97-1B-72-F4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.132.63.25
80.227.2.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Connection-specific DNS Suffix Search List :
net.sahm.ae

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EC-55-F9-D9-28-30
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5E298ED6-9CD9-4757-B563-B01D598278BF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.net.sahm.ae:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C428C56E-F00E-45F5-84CC-57B397B1E828}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:20e6:71b:a836:9b40(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20e6:71b:a836:9b40%16(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DCF607FC-7C6B-4903-9438-A9D0ADAF6158}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : net.sahm.ae
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:57c9:64bf::57c9:64bf(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.132.63.25
80.227.2.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

An engineer should be coming from the isp today but they're heavily unreliable. We've also discussed the issue with our neighbour who has apparently been suffering the problem themselves and have a friend who helped them. Should we find a resolution I will report back but in the meantime, thanks again etaf


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

if its working fine connected to the modem - then it would be from the modem to your home

so the cable to the router - the router - would be the suspects

if you use the same cable that connects from the modem to the router on the PC and it does not disconnect then that leaves the router
and as they are disconnecting hardwired - not a wireless issue

i would check the lights on the router and see if they change at all when disconnected 

otherwise as you have an engineer coming out - hopefully they will change the router for you 
otherwise i would 
1) factory reset 
2) update the firmware in the router

when ever you make a connection change always do a fullpower cycle - see below

regards antivirus 


*--------------------------------------------------------------*
i'm not an expert here - but if you look through the security forum, you will see a lot of recommendations for windows 7

The windows 7 firewall is considered adequate and especially if you are connected behind a router.
Have a read in our "general security" forum and look for the advice from our security gurus.

Several excellent free antivirus programs are available (But you should only ever have 1 on the PC at a time otherwise this can cause issues ).

*Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) *
Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows

*Avast*
avast! Free Antivirus | Download Antivirus Protection Software

*AntiVir*
|MG| Avira Free Antivirus 2012 12.0.0.1167 Download

EST Nod 32 also gets a lot of very good reviews although it is not free
*ESET NOD32*
Award-Winning Antivirus, Antispyware and Antispam | ESET

these Two programs are also recommended to be on the PC and can be on with any of the above antivirus programs. 

*Malwarebytes*
Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware PRO removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer

*superantispyware*
SUPERAntiSpyware.com - Downloads


*--------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

That was what we originally thought. We went and bought the Linksys EA3500 yesterday and it experiences exactly the same problem as the E3000 that we have been using for 18 months and it randomly starting happening one morning, no tampering took place. I don't understand how it can be the router, the technician has been here with us for several hours now (poor guy) and he has spoken with staff working at the isp who have all confirmed that all is fine their end and with our modem and they suggest it is router related too.

However, including the router bought yesterday, we have tried it with 3 different routers and all have the same problem. Not only that but our neighbour has suffered the same issue, as has another in our housing community...thing... according to the technician. Is there any possible way that it could be something on their end affecting the router in some way?

With regards to anti-virus, thank you. I will be starting my next year at university in a few weeks so I would prefer something a bit more hefty than the W7 firewall, just in case. Though thank you for your advice. I have spybot installed already but may replace it for one of your suggestions.

I have one alternative that was introduced last night, our neighbour has a friend who apparently resolved their issue. If the technician cannot help (he is currently as baffled about it as I am) then I will see if I can receive the same help and report back.

Thank you once again


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

well thats a little conflicting 
sounds like a router issue on the face of it , but given your remarks , who knows 
oh


> our neighbour has a friend who apparently resolved their issue


 maybe the friend does - would be very interested in what he/she did 

Are they all with the same ISP and using the same modem - it maybe a faulty modem , BUT sounds more like a setting, if the friend fixed it 

not sure what else to suggest , doesn't look like a DNS issue as you cannot ping the IP address


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

I know, it was ever so confusing. I used to be the one my parents relied on to repair the internet when there was a problem. Why my knowledge doesn't span anywhere near as yours or even that far... I always managed to fix simple problems so this was just over my head!

The technician disappeared for a bit and came back having done something at their connection station and since then *touch wood* the internet is smooth and fine through wireless. Honestly I don't know what he did so I can't tell you. I believe that they are with the same provider, but it wasn't me who spoke to them, I have yet to meet them, new neighbours! If they are with the same isp the modem would be identical so it could well be!

If we do suffer any other difficulties, I will asking the neighbours for the persons number and should that happen I'll be happy to forward what he has done to you but at this point we are up and running  All I was told was that something changed on the isp side and a fix was required but I didn't really receive much of a technical explanation!

Thank you very much for your consistent replies and advice etaf. I really appreciate it. Is there anything you'd like me to do to set as solved, or recommendations to you or anything?

I will report back if anything changes or I hear what the neighbours do but until then, thank you sir


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
once its been working for a while - and you are happy you can mark solved

sounds like a good through engineer and service 

You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

Thank you, I shall do but before I do it could I ask one last question?

Is it possible that a computer suffers from slow or even fail to connect to the internet wirelessly when in range of another wireless computer? We still have fully functioning internet *touch wood* but earlier when I booted up the computer I have been doing all the tests with you for, the internet slowed and temporarily cut out when I booted up another computer to sort some antivirus. The same happened when I booted another yet I had a third on next to mine the whole time!

Do you know anything about this? I don't know if it is actually happening, but it's my personal laptop that I use at university and I get very paranoid if something looks to be up 

Thanks etaf


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

it may be possible interference or IP conflict

or bluetooth / infra-red interference 

make sure all are set for automatic IP 
and 
try again 
see if theres a pattern or if its one particular machine


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

Mine is set to automatic, I'm unable to get to the other two at this moment but one of them is off and the other is hardwired upstairs to the router. The internet is still intermittently losing the ability to lose sights on this computer only it seems (as far as I am aware). Only for a few seconds. I also can't run speed tests on speedtest.net. It takes around a minute for the test to begin and the download speed should be at 23mbps but it fluctuates up and down, ends far too quickly and ends up at 0.9mbps. Very random as the computer had no problems yesterday. Sorry about this, just a little worried as it's my personal computer for university as I said!

Thanks!


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

Also, I don't know if this will help but, I figured it could be of some potential use...
When I attempt to download itunes on my older laptop (I used it as a download reference when testing router speeds during the problems we've had as the speed seemed constant) it downloads at approximately 2mbps, whereas on my laptop it barely reaches 500kbps


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

we need to know if its just your PC or all affected ?


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

It seems to only be mine


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

if you connect by cable directly to the router what do you get ?


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

I have yet to connect it to the router itself, but I've connected it to the modem (there was already a cable connected to the modem so laziness kicked in) and it was a stable connection. I am using speedtest.net and the itunes downloads as my tests, as well as obviously opening web pages. When connected to the modem it was a steady test around 24mbps but wireless it is all over the place. I will have to test connected to the router itself tomorrow, afraid I have to turn in for the night now! Hope you're having a good weekend 

Thanks etaf!


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

have you checked the cable from the router to the wall connection? might be bad or cracked.


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

The router to the modem is a new cable that came with the router a few days back.

I can confirm that my laptop runs fine (only brief checking but ran speedtest and an itunes download - results are what they should be.), so the problem only appears to be when on wireless


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

can we see an xirrus screen shot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here Wi-Fi Inspector Confirmation

_{If the above link does not work heres another link Thank you for downloading Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

post which *SSID* name is yours, its located in the list, under_ network "Adapter Name" _(1st column) 

To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99 or
if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
AP Grapher - Mac OS X AirPort Stumbler and Wireless Graphing Software which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

Here you go


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

that should be OK for a signal strength 

log into the router and remove the wireless security and see if you can now connect- if you can then go back to the router configuration pages and put the wireless security back on


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

I'm able to connect to the wireless without a problem, the only problem is the fact that the speed of webpages, downloads and speedtests all seem to be different on this laptop compared to others in the house...

However I have set up a second wireless network upstairs as our downstairs network is in the cupboard under the stairs and the concrete walls result in no signal upstairs. This upstairs network is set up using our previous router and (touch wood once again) there seems to be no problems with my laptop on this connection. The speedtests are fluctuating more on this than the other laptop I am testing with but all seems to be fine. Does that make it a connection problem between this laptop and the router downstairs (Linksys EA3500)?

Thank you


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*



> Does that make it a connection problem between this laptop and the router downstairs (Linksys EA3500)?


 sounds like it 
I would look to update the wireless driver on the laptop , goto the PC manufacturers support website drivers

whats the make and model of the PC _ if Dell it will also have a service tag number


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

It's a Sony Vaio S series - VPCSB16FA

I'll look it up now 

EDIT: As far as I can see the latest is from the 25th of April 2011, that's around the time we bought the laptop


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

i would re-install anyway


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

I've re-installed the driver and there is no change I'm afraid


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

could try a tcp/ip reset 
may not make any difference 
and also sometimes - from device manager - un installing / removing the adapter and then restarting the PC and letting windows detect new hardware and re-install the driver and tcp binding may help

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f136/how-to-use-windows-device-manager-655905.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Very unusual internet problem*

Here are the results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Subinterface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Subinterface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>

Apologies for the late reply. Unless it was a problem on my end that has randomly been repaired or something from the isp that has been randomly repaired, then your suggestion did the trick. It seems much smoother on the wireless network I was having problems with. I will keep track of it to make sure that the issue is resolved and this isn't just temporary but for the time being I'd like to thank you for all of your help with my issues. You've replied very quickly with continuous suggestions to try and help. Thank you etaf, I really appreciate it  

Kind regards,

Oooz


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

fingers crossed :4-cheers:


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

I think that etaf did really well helping you troubleshoot, as the resolution was not clear immediately. 

The resolution that etaf provided would have been one of my last resort suggestions, as it is difficult to suspect hardware concerns in this case. Following this thread, I suspect that if you have any further issues, it would definitely be attributed to personal PC configuration for either the driver or other applicable adapters. 

As etaf stated, lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## 828651 (May 18, 2011)

I know, I'm grateful for his help! I originally thought it was down to my pc as the other laptop I was testing with was fine... The strange thing is that we have 2 wireless networks in the house and the laptop in question works fine on the one upstairs, only struggled downstairs. It's fine until now, see how it goes.

Thank you


----------

